# Help Ipad air 2 luminosité



## boehrer2015 (16 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, je voulais savoir si quelqu'un à les même soucis que moi, voilà quand mon ipad air 2 commence à chauffer à l'arrière quand je joue un peu avec des jeux qui demande des ressources ou quand je navigue sur internet + mail en même temps, la luminosité baisse radicalement et quand la tablette refroidie un peu, la luminosité remonte comme avant.
Défaut ou pas.
Ps: Je suis toujours à 100% en luminosité et la case réglage automatique et désactivé.


----------



## MaitreYODA (16 Janvier 2015)

Non je n'ai jamais rencontré ce problème. Pourtant il m'est arrivé de fortement solliciter le jou-jou...


----------



## cillab (17 Janvier 2015)

c'est la batterie qui faiblie deja pour q'il chauffe il faut lui en mettre


----------



## boehrer2015 (17 Janvier 2015)

Non, ma batterie fonctionne parfaitement.


----------

